# SO HOW MUCH?



## BIGABOW (Jan 26, 2007)

SO HOW MUCH does it cost to have lite rust removed and then have the gun reblued on average.
l have a Marlin 30-30 distributed by JCPenney . 
no joke. 
THANKS
 AL


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 26, 2007)

BIGABOW said:


> SO HOW MUCH does it cost to have lite rust removed and then have the gun reblued on average.
> l have a Marlin 30-30 distributed by JCPenney .
> no joke.
> THANKS
> AL



About 2 years ago, Franklins here in Athens was charging around $100.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks FD


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 26, 2007)

You want to have it HOT blued?? that is what I had mine done some years ago it was 75.00 then.... but the fellow wanted to do it when he had several guns in to do at once.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 26, 2007)

LOst if that is best that is what l will do.
was it someone around here(southside) or somewhere else?
THANKS 
AL


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 27, 2007)

BIGABOW
PM sent to you about the bluing


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 27, 2007)

PM returned thanks


----------



## Jason280 (Jan 27, 2007)

Talk to Larry Rooks, one of the members here.  He does hot bluing for very reasonable, and I can recommend him.


----------

